

What the World Would Look Like if Countries Were as Big as Online Populations - ddeck
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/10/what-the-world-would-look-like-if-countries-were-as-big-as-their-online-populations/280358/

======
leviathan
So Antarctica has the biggest online population?

[http://cdn.theatlantic.com/newsroom/img/posts/population.png](http://cdn.theatlantic.com/newsroom/img/posts/population.png)

~~~
mrtksn
you should read about:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_cylindrical_projection](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_cylindrical_projection)

------
grimtrigger
Whenever I see warped maps like this, I intuitively compare it to the standard
map. Which, if you think about it, is a ridiculous comparison since one is
based on population and the other is based on land mass.

------
linux_devil
In India there is huge potential , with mobile penetration increasing
exponentially, its a big market waiting.

------
fabrika
South America is basically the same.

------
sidcool
Wow, Canada is really tiny inspite of being huge geographically. And I don't
see Africa at all. Powerful visualization.

~~~
iliaznk
Yeah, Canada is only 34 mln population! I was really shocked when I learnt
that recently.

~~~
tadfisher
Fun fact: over 80% of Canadians live within 100 miles of the US border.

------
rgbrenner
why is alaska so large? The entire state population is only 780k.. so even if
it were 100%, it should only be about two dots

Edit: also it says this data was published by the world bank in 2011

~~~
seszett
Data isn't shown for every subunit of every country, the whole US have been
sized according to their internet population, not each state.

What I find missing is mostly Taiwan, which should be the size and colour of
Australia between Philippines and Korea on this map.

~~~
gpjt
Perhaps they bundled it in with China? A political minefield there, of
course...

~~~
seszett
Sure, that might be why they avoided it.

Since I still think it's an interesting to have it for comparison, I added it
along with Hong Kong, taking my data from Wikipedia (respectively 17 and 5
million users, and 76% and 72% penetration):

[http://ssz.fr/brdl/internet-pop-hk-tw.png](http://ssz.fr/brdl/internet-pop-
hk-tw.png) (I'm no graphic artist and just fiddled a bit with Gimp to get
something that looks acceptable - obviously the whole map would need to be
redrawn to better take geography into account).

The two places do make up a sizable part of Internet population in east Asia,
and make it look less like a region with only two isolated developped
countries.

------
smanuel
Japan is big.

